# Kühlschrank App



## Ajkula (20. März 2014)

*Kühlschrank App*

Kennt jemand eine gute App (für Android) mit der man mittels Strichcode-Scanner die Lebensmittel erfassen kann, und welche dann zB vorschlägt was man aus dem Zeug kochen kann, oder eine Warnung hören lässt bevor Nahrungsmittel schlecht werden?

Habe nichts wircklich brauchbares gefunden, hauptsächlich Sachen für den US-Markt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2014)

Mir wäre neu, dass im Barcode auch die Haltbarkeit mit erfasst ist ^^   Der wohl am weitesten verbreitete Scanner ist AFAIK barcoo, und selbst da ist nicht jedes Produkt drin... 

 Und was Rezepte angeht: das höchste der Gefühle wäre Chefkoch.de , wo du durch Eingabe der Zutaten Rezepte finden kannst, aber nicht per Barcode oder so. Und ob deren App das auch kann, weiß ich grad nicht


----------



## Ajkula (20. März 2014)

Das mit dem Ablaufdatum muß man natürlich händisch eingeben, ich meinte ein Programm welches all diese eigenschaften hat. Eine App also die Artikel erfasst, dazu gibt man dann das MHD ein und bevor das Ganze abläuft bekommt man eine Warnung und Rezeptvorschläge.

"Waste no Food" habe ich gefunden, hat das Alles, aber mit dem Identifizieren der Lebensmitte klappt es nicht so recht, da es immer irgendwelche Probleme gibt wenn sich das Ding mit der Datenbank verbinden will.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2014)

Naja, bist Du denn sicher, dass Du so eine App dann wirklich nutzen würdest? Ehrlich gesagt: für nen privaten Haushalt riecht mir das Einscannen und Eingeben des MHD und natürlich auch das "Ausscannen" (man muss ja bei jeder Kleinigkeit auch wieder eingeben, wenn man was der eingescannten Vorräte verbraucht hat) nach mehr Arbeit, als wenn man einfach mal in den Kühlschrank schaut und kurz nachdenkt, was man denn nun kocht  

Ich selber kauf einfach so ein, dass nix "unbemerkt" abläuft, also: ich überlege, was ich die nächsten Tage kochen werde oder bei dem ich weiß, dass ich das immer mal esse wie zB nen Jogurth oder etwas Käse für ein Brot oder so , oder es sind Dinge, die an praktisch nicht wirklich schlecht werden können wie zB Nudeln, Konservendosen, Tiefkühlware... 

Aber zumindest was die Zutatenverwertung angeht, gibt es auf jeden Fall Chefkoch.de - das find ich eigentlich besser als eine App, die nachher vielleicht "verwaltungstechnisch" alles drauf hat, aber nur wenige gute Rezepte...


----------



## Ajkula (21. März 2014)

Ja ist viel Aufwand, aber doch weniger als das Zusammenschreiben 
Bei mir passiert es doch gelegentlich dass etwas von den Fleisch oder den Milchprodukten abläuft (Gemüse usw. ist ja nicht weiter tragisch) weshalb ich  auch bei 1-2 Tagen das ganze lieber entsorge als mir was zu holen das mich für zwei Tage Matt setzen kann.
Sicher MHD ist nur das Minimum, aber wenn man sich schon öfter unter Schmerzen ins Klo schleppen mußte dann überlegt man sich das sehr genau.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2014)

Also, grad Fleisch kauf ich nur, wenn ich schon vorher vorhabe, das auf jeden Fall zu machen - aber zur Not (zB man geht ungeplant doch aus und isst dort was) kann man es auch einfrieren, das geht sogar mit nem Rindersteak, auch wenn das nach dem Auftauen nicht mehr ganz so gut werden wird wie "frisch", aber es klappt auf jeden Fall. Und mit Schnitzelfleisch macht man dann am besten Geschnetzeltes   Hack kann man auch gut einfrieeren, auch wenn das dann später eher "kocht" als "brät", weil das Wasser anders austritt, aber man kann trotzdem leckere Frikadellen oder ne Bolognese damit machen. Sowieso kein Problem ist Fleisch, was man eh länger kocht wie Gulasch.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2014)

wie viele tonnen an lebensmittel hast du denn in deinem kühlschrank, dass sich so eine aufwendige verwaltung lohnen würde? 
übrigens: wenn du dich des öfteren vor schmerzen aufs klo schleppen musstest, würde ich eher mal einen arzt aufsuchen. normal ist das nämlich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (21. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> übrigens: wenn du dich des öfteren vor schmerzen aufs klo schleppen musstest, würde ich eher mal einen arzt aufsuchen. normal ist das nämlich nicht.


Ein Kumpel von mir fragte mich letztens auch, ob er frisch gekochte Lasagne nach 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank eigentlich noch essen könnte und ob das damit zusammenhängen könnte, daß er danach schnell aufs Klo mußte ... 

Evtl. liegt aber auch eine Lebensmittelunverträglichkeit vor.


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2014)

wobei nach 2 Wochen kann die Lasagne doch selbst anworten, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei nach 2 Wochen kann die Lasagne doch selbst anworten, oder?



Also, bei mir hat eine "vergessene" Lasagne gewiehert, als ich den Kühlschrank aufmachte ^^


----------



## Worrel (21. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei nach 2 Wochen kann die Lasagne doch selbst anworten, oder?


 Oder sich selbst zum Aufwärmen in die Mikrowelle stellen. ^^

Und dann ist da ja auch noch die Frage, ob man der Lasagne glauben darf, wenn sie sagt: "Iß mich, ich bin noch haltbar."


----------



## Loosa (25. März 2014)

An sich fände ich die Idee einer Kühlschrankverwaltung super. Einscannen und immer den Überblick behalten was man kochen kann und was abläuft. Aber solange keine RFIDs in der Verpackung oder MHDs leichter zu scannen sind wäre das eine Menge Handarbeit.


Bis sowas kommt fände ich diese Lösung genial und gut durchdacht. Per Förderband und Zeitschaltuhr wird einfach aussortiert. Habenwill 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xkcd: Refrigerator


----------



## Vordack (25. März 2014)

Ne App für die Haltbarjkeit finde ich.... schwachsinn? Wenn man schon alles was man im Khlschrank hat einscannt um die Haltbarkeit zu prüfen ist es doch einfacher sich nur die zu merken die abgekaufen sind 

Ich hatte unter Android mal ein App wo ich Zutaten eingeben konnte und er mir Rezepte vorschlug -> DAS war sinnvoll. Ansonsten hat sich eine normale Einkaufszettel App als sinnvoll erwiesen.

Und nein, kP wie die App hiess


----------



## Rettar33 (25. März 2014)

Also mich würde es ehrlich gesagt auch interessieren, ob es ne App gibt, die einem Rezepte vorschlägt.
Beispielsweise habe ich noch 3 Zutaten im Kühlschrank. Wenn ich diese auswähle/eingebe, schlägt mir die App ein passendes Rezept vor, bzw. eins, dass mit ein/zwei weiteren Zutaten gemacht werden kann. Gibt es da nichts?


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Bei Chefkoch.de gibt es so was, aber wohl nicht bei der app - aber diese App ist für so was gedacht, allerdings sind die Wertungen nicht so dolle: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bmelv.zgt

 aber vlt findest Du drunter bei den Links zu ähnlichen Apps ja was?


 Allgemein muss man diese "Resteverwertung" natürlich vorsichtig betrachten: evlt gibst Du zB 5 Zutaten ein und bekommst dann nur 3 Rezepte, aber wenn Du nur EINE der Zutaten weglässt bekommst Du 50 Rezepte ^^  da ist die Frage, ob so eine App dann auch Sachen vorschlägt, in der nicht ALLE diese Zutaten vorkommen...  oder auch umgekehrt: vlt zeigt die App dann keine Rezepte an, bei denen noch zusätzlich 1-2 nicht "Standardzutaten" (Salz, Pfeffer, Eier...) verlangt werden? Das wäre ja auch doof, wenn einem ein tolles Rezept nicht angezeigt wird, nur weil du zB keine Tomaten in die Liste mit eingegeben hast, aber keine 5Min entfernt welche besorgen könntest...  ^^


----------



## Rettar33 (25. März 2014)

Naja, man könnte ja Filter verwenden, die Alternativen anzeigen (die +-Zutaten enthalten). Guck dann heut Abend mal nach was passendem, ansonsten sag ich nur NISCHE ENTDECKT!


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Rettar33 schrieb:


> Naja, man könnte ja Filter verwenden, die Alternativen anzeigen (die +-Zutaten enthalten). Guck dann heut Abend mal nach was passendem, ansonsten sag ich nur NISCHE ENTDECKT!


 Naja, die Idee hatten sicher schon viele, aber so leicht ist das natürlich nicht - du brauchst ja erst mal massig viele Rezepte, damit das Sinn macht, und die dann auch 100% völlig legal, also ohne "Rezepteklau", und erst dann kannst Du da auch ne Resteverwertung aufziehen    d.h. bevor du nicht eh schon ne große Rezeptedatenbank hast, kannst Du das vergessen


----------



## Loosa (25. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bevor du nicht eh schon ne große Rezeptedatenbank hast, kannst Du das vergessen


 Manche Dinge ergänzen sich einfach perfekt...
http://forum.pcgames.de/spielwiese/9331045-rossis-speisekammer.html 

Vielleicht sollte sich die PCG mal an so eine App machen. Experten haben sie ja.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Manche Dinge ergänzen sich einfach perfekt...
> http://forum.pcgames.de/spielwiese/9331045-rossis-speisekammer.html
> 
> Vielleicht sollte sich die PCG mal an so eine App machen. Experten haben sie ja.



Die App wird dann "Tripple R" heißen 



Spoiler



Rainer Rosshirts Resteverwertung


----------

